# Should I buy the Sage Dual Boiler?



## Kafinater (Jan 3, 2022)

I am researching with the intention of getting a home espresso machine. Here's where I'm at. Gaggia Classic Pro because you can mod it to 9 bar. Sage Dual boiler for its functionality, but will hit 10-15 bar and the Rancillio Silvia Pro because it seems to be set to a good pressure but the steamer seems to be a bit strong. Any thoughts from anyone especially any who have changed from any machine to the Sage I'd be grateful for any comments or direction please. (I am kind of edging towards the Sage)


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

I've modded a Gaggia baby 06 which is essentially the same as a classic with a PID and ammended the pressure to 9 bar.

I've owned a Sage DB since Jun-21. It can effectively run at 9 bar by adjusting the preinfusion to 80% pressure and having the preinfusion time of 99 seconds.

The steam on the DB is much much better I find. Only 50% of the drinks I make are milk based but I wounldn't go back to a single boiler now. If I didn't make milk drinks I'd say the baby was as good as the DB though there is no preinfusion option.

Just look out for deals on the Sage as with cashback mine cost £840 new with a 2 year warranty from Best Coffee.


----------



## Kafinater (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi Chriss29, thankyou for the reply. I had seen that trick on the Sage with the preinfusion. The Sage does seem to offer a lot of controllability and being a dual boiler very useful as I'll need to be making milk based drinks.

As far as price is concerned, I've been looking at various places for prices on the 3 machines, reading your reply I'm edging towards the Sage. Appreciate the reply, thank you.


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

Owning a silvia pro I might be biased but for me it seemed like a good balance. It comes with a PID so you don't have to retrofit it like you need for Gaggia (which is a bit costly and rather complex procedure but probably fun for the right person). Silvia and Gaggia are more "prosumer" machines which means are easier to repair and modify and possibly longer lasting (you can find 10+years machines on ebay). Sage seems better in out of the box features. Choice is yours


----------



## Kafinater (Jan 3, 2022)

One other question, what size portafilter is the Sage Dual Boiler? 58mm or 54mm?


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Kafinater said:


> One other question, what size portafilter is the Sage Dual Boiler? 58mm or 54mm?


 58mm so full size.


----------



## Kafinater (Jan 3, 2022)

Cheers


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Sage tends to get dismissed as an appliance. I disagree esp the Sage Dual Boiler. It's unbeatable at the price esp if you buy on deal or good second hand. It's an incredibly capable machine with a big community behind it and can be modded extensively too. Lance Hedrick and James Hoffman both rate the DB highly as does John Buckman of Decent. There's a friendly and active SDB Facebook group if you are interested


----------



## Kafinater (Jan 3, 2022)

Excellent comment, cheers. I have seen a SDB on eBay for £850 ish.


----------

